# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  ADHD lotgenoten/relatie

## chantallie77

ik heb zelf adhd en vroeg me eigen af hoe ik aan msn kontakten kom die ook adhd hebben.
merk dat ik er vaak behoeften aan heb om erover te praten.
dit om uit te vinden wat precies adhd is en niet.
en om mijzelf eens niet anders te voelen.
heb het gevoel dat veel dingen in mijn leven spaak lopen door mijn adhd.
relaties die spaak lopen. daarom nu alleen met 2 kinderen.
twijffels over hoe nu verder.
elke tip is welkom

gr chantal

----------


## sietske763

ik heb (naast andere dingen)ook ADHD,
vind het totaal niet erg.............ik moet vaak om mezelf lachen, vooral weer na impulsieve reacties die weer verkeerd uitpakken natuurlijk.
overzien van dingen zijn wel moeilijk maar na wat ritalin is dat stukken beter.
ik ben anders dan anderen, dat zie ik vaak duidelijk maar zou niet met ze willen ruilen,
en mn vrienden en kids en partner vinden mij soms te makkelijk in het leven staan maar verder niet.
ritalin neem ik wanneer het nodig is, als ik bv moet schoonmaken, normaal doe ik niet veel omdat ik al druk ben van mezelf, maar na ritalin begin ik mn huis te poetsen.

op you tube staat een filmpje voor ADHDers, je zou het eens moeten bekijken als je tijd hebt.
af en toe kijk ik het ook nog wel eens.............het neemt echt een boel twijfels weg.

krijg jij er ook med voor?
is er dan ook nog weer verschil? dat de ene het niet erg vindt en de ander wel?
ik heb geen tip voor je behalve dan dat je jezelf moet accepteren en ook de leuke dingen van jezelf ziet!
sterkte en gr

----------


## AenC

Ik heb een gecombineerde type adhd , ach blij , nee niet echt , weet nou sinds een klein jaartje dat ik adhd heb , we hebben een zoon van 13 met adhd-pddnos en me man heeft nou ongv 3 jaar multiple sclerose , 
ik merk ook wel dat de behoefte aan lotgenoten groot is , maar dat is door de grote druk ( ik meer te doen krijg omdat me man het niet meer kan),problematiek( we mekaar niet altijd even goed begrijpen) hier in huis me af en toe te veel wordt.

ik zelf gebruik ritalin met een verlengde afgifte (geen concerta) .

groetjes

----------

